# Cable Internet Problem Please Help



## agenia (Jan 29, 2008)

I am using Cable Internet on a Hp pavilion desktop computer - windows xp. I was in the middle of playing an online multiplayer game and got kicked off... Now my connection won't let me do anything but look at webpages. I tried several different games and none of them will work. I did an online scan to see which ports was open on my ip address and it said there was none open, not even port 80, even though I'm clearly able to look at webpages, since I am writing this lol. 

I used the scanner at- http://www.canyouseeme.org/
For example I tried scanning port 80 and I got the message "Error: I could not see your service on 76.8.xxx.xx on port (80)
Reason: Connection timed out" 

I get the same message for any port number.

I'm not connected to a router. I'm hooked up straight to my cable modem box. I turned off my firewall and my antivirus. When i did a ping test on the run>command it said "connection time out" so, basically i have no open ports and i need to know how to open them i guess. or any advice that could help with my problem would be much appreciated. I've tried resetting the cable box, running the software, restarting my computer. but it doesn't help. I'm not sure what else to do. I contacted my internet provider and they wasn't any help. they kept blaming the game even though I tried explaining I tried several different games and none of them works. I asked them if they could change my IP address to see if that would help, and they said if I reset my cable box and restarted my computer it would give me a new IP address and it didn't. I then tried leaving it off over night then powering it back on this morning and still same IP address. Also, In my device manager everything is working properly, and all my drivers are updated. Is there anything I can do to fix this problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.



On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## agenia (Jan 29, 2008)

My internet service provider is "Inter Mountain Cable" Gearheart Communications. 

My cable modem is called " Arris' "
Model= CM550A
P/N= TC00DA1550


I'm using XP Home. But I know it's not my computer that's the problem. I hooked up another computer (a gateway computer using XP Pro) and the same thing happens on it. I can surf the web, but I can't play online games and I can't use for instance messengers like Yahoo, or anything else on the internet. So I'm not sure if there's anything I can do, besides cancel my cable and get internet elsewhere lol.



Here's my ping=

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\John>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : john-107f652f0e
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6A-09-D0-95
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.135.166.1
204.68.227.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 30, 2008 3:50:05
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 01, 2008 3:50:05 AM


C:\Documents and Settings\John>




The IP Address, Default Gateway, and DHCP Server was the same number. I was just told not to give out my IP address lol but it was listed there. I hope I got everything you needed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you blanked out the very information I was looking for, that wasn't much help. I don't know who told you that your IP address was a security risk, but they were wrong. Mine is 72.78.223.99, and I'm not worried. :smile:

Please post the information requested, we wouldn't ask you to post something that is a security risk.


----------



## agenia (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Here goes then... 


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\John>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : john-107f652f0e
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dummy.imctv.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dummy.imctv.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6A-09-D0-95
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.135.166.1
204.68.227.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 30, 2008 1:08:58
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 31, 2008 1:08:58 P
M


C:\Documents and Settings\John>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your cable modem is a router, so you'll have to port forward ports required by your game applications. Note the private IP addresses of 192.168.x.x


----------



## Bisque (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I'll agree that the computer is pulling a private ip from some sort of router, but the Arris CM550A does not seem to be a Modem/Router combo, so it should not be giving one of those out.

Specs say it has the ability to connect both the usb and the ethernet at the same time (2 computers), but I'm thinking that would only be possible if you had been provided two ip addresses from your isp..so therefore you would not be getting a private ip address.

@agenia: I'm assuming there is only one ethernet port in the back of the modem? If theres more than one please do correct me haha


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, there's a NAT layer there, so there is a routing function being performed. 

Try putting the 192.168.1.1 address in the IE address bar and hitting enter. I'm guessing you'll get a login page for the device.

From the specification sheet for your modem:


> Bridged Interface
> Both the Touchstone CM550A and CM550B have a bridged Ethernet and USB interface that allows subscribers to use two PCs simultaneously with a single cable modem. This eliminates the need for additional equipment in a two-computer household. The Touchstone CM550 also enables subscribers who require more networking ability to use a home router to support up to 16 PCs via the Ethernet port.


I'm guessing that their "bridged" mode is simply a NAT layer.

From the CM550 User's Guide


> *Note*o not connect a single computer to both the Ethernet and USB ports.


----------

